# Beta+guppies-Lets see how it goes.



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi there! So., if you have read my other threads on this subject, you will know that I decided on guppies as companions for my bet, Sam. He lives in a ten gallon heavily planted with fake plants, with the addition of a mountain hideout.
Today i added the guppies after a brief quarantine. i would’ve liked to quarantine for longer, but couldn’t
They gups have been in his tank for about 15 minutes after acclimating without Sam for two hours. So far, so good. sam has been checking them out, flaring, swimming up to them, but no nipping or chasing far. He’s very curious. When he gets overwhelmed he’ll dive down to the bottom or go in his castle, hi special place. 
I purchased three femlaes and two male fancy guppies. So afr they’ve been nothing but healthy.

Any questions you ask I’ll try to answer. I’ll be updating frequently. 

So, yes! Beta’s can live with guppies! Ill tell you about this experience here, and wether it works out or not.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

My guppie are pretty brightly colored, but Sam is adjusting well to them.
Heres what they are supposed to look like.

So far so good!


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I had guppies once with my betta it worked out fine. best of luck


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

How long did you quarantine the guppies for? A minimum quarantine period of 2 weeks is VERY important. If you don't go through the full quarantine you are risking the spread of disease which could kill your betta.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I quarantined for a week. It was the best I could do. They have been here for nearly two weeks and so far each one is very healthy and Sam is more active with them around.

I wish I could’ve quarantined for longer, but the tank I was using had a crack and it got bigger. I couldn’t get to the store for sealer before it was going to become a big problems, so I moved them ahead of what I planned on.


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

Guppies breed like rabbits and females tend to grow bigger than males. I hope you're aware of that.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, I am. I have another tank for overfow, and my friends have agreed to take fry when I get to many. Not keeping more then ten at a time. :0)


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

will bettas eat guppy fry?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, they will. I plan on saving some fry for friends, so I got a bredder’s box that I float in the tank. You can but them from petco for like $6. Bettas will control the fry population, though. The parents will too.
I’m not sure how well my betta will get the fry, since he’s had injuries before I got him and is super slow. Her can’t catch up with the guppies during feeding time, so I alway have to make sure he gets enough. :0)


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Only 1 fry survive out of however many came out. And that fry got almost eaten recently too. So it depends on how many plants you got in your tank and how aggressive the betta and the parents are in chase them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

For fry to survive you need floating plants like Java Moss, Subwassertang, Hornwort, Cabomba, etc.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

My betta ois super mellow, bu the parents are pretty zippy. I have the guppy girls that are getting pretty big in a breeder’s trap now and then.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> For fry to survive you need floating plants like Java Moss, Subwassertang, Hornwort, Cabomba, etc.


I have one floating plant, but I need more. the only live plant I have right now is a moss ball, which so far is okay. The floating plant is petty large and fake, but I think for the fry to survive without being seperate from the others I would need more...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad you have another tank. My betta had drab tank mates for 7 months and recently went on a killing spree. If your betta decides he's had enough, you have another place to put the guppies!

I love my guppies. They're so cheerful. They're with the drab fish that Mr. Fish used to live with.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

+1 Sadist. I love having guppies, but will always have a backup tank and homes for them incase my betta gets grumpy. He’s the king fish here.
My females are super close to dropping fry. I put two of them in a floating breeder’s trap. I feel bad about it, but thats the best place for them where they an have clean water and the fry can be safe. super excited. I think they are squaring up.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I plan on keeping java moss in my breeder net. I've read the females sometimes want to hide while they give birth, and she'll be less exposed. The babies can hide in it, too, until she's removed.

I recall someone in the trader part of the forum is selling java moss for really cheap. I feel bad because I already ordered some from Amazon when I saw that thread. You should check it out!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely! Our weather here is getting sketchy, so I’m not sure about shipping, but I’ll look. :0)


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Today was eventful
I woke up to one female dead. Mysteriously died. Sad.
Another female dropped nine fry. premature. Not sure what to think about breeding traps now...
Anyway, out of nine fry seven were stillborn and two survived. One may have a slightly crooked spine, the other is okay. Both are very small. Hoping they live! I’m rooting for them.
So today I lost eight fish, seven fry that were premature one female to unknown causes. Its actually my first experiences with fish loss. Hard losing fin babies. I did a fifty percent water change after finding the one female, vacuumed the gravel ect. Getting floating plants and ditching the breeding trap. Sounds good>? I hope these two guppy fry survive If one turns out to be deformed I’ll get him his own tank and some friends of the same gender.

Sam is okay, fins look fine, happy. The four corys are great, too. Seem happy even with a slightly crowded tank and no many friends. I actually think they are fine, because they come to the front and hang out with Sam constantly. They follow him around and he actually likes them. Super cute.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, no! Was she in the main tank or the breeder box? 

I have one female ready to drop in the next few days. I'm a little nervous. I wonder if the one dying female stressed the other and made her give birth early in your tank.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I always wondered about the Betta-Guppy combo. Thanks for sharing your experience with us : )


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Oh, no! Was she in the main tank or the breeder box?
> 
> I have one female ready to drop in the next few days. I'm a little nervous. I wonder if the one dying female stressed the other and made her give birth early in your tank.


Maybe. She was hiding round the heater/plants so i moved her to the breeder box. I think the dying female may have stressed her. The two fry have survived the night. I named them Hope and Wonder. Last night Hope was a wildcard. It was a small tweak in its tail, so I wasn’t sure. This morning Hope is actually better then Wonder, who was swimming yesterday but laying on the bottom of the breeder box and barley moving today. But still, both are alive. I hope they keep fighting.


My other female will probably drop in two weeks, so when she is ready i won’t put her in the box but watch her and save fry as best as I can. I don’t want to have another premature loss.

Momma fish, called Kiwi is fine. She may of had more in the tank so I might have more then just two fry and not know it. :0) She is great, which makes me happy. Her fins look better then the males, and she was my main breeder pick.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

LittleStar said:


> I always wondered about the Betta-Guppy combo. Thanks for sharing your experience with us : )


Thank you! Its really fun as long as you have a mellow betta and space for them to get away from each other. I recommend having them, its really fun to watch.:thankyou:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

ShadeSlayer said:


> Maybe. She was hiding round the heater/plants so i moved her to the breeder box. I think the dying female may have stressed her. The two fry have survived the night. I named them Hope and Wonder. Last night Hope was a wildcard. It was a small tweak in its tail, so I wasn’t sure. This morning Hope is actually better then Wonder, who was swimming yesterday but laying on the bottom of the breeder box and barley moving today. But still, both are alive. I hope they keep fighting.
> 
> 
> My other female will probably drop in two weeks, so when she is ready i won’t put her in the box but watch her and save fry as best as I can. I don’t want to have another premature loss.
> ...


I hope they pull through!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

They seem to be fighters, especially Hope. It’ll be still and look lifeless but always starts going again. Is there anything I can do for them? I was thinking about culling them, but every creatures deserves a chance to live. if they were super deformed I would, but nothing is really wrong with them.
They don’t seem to get off the bottom of the breeder tank or move much at all. They still have yolk sacks, so is that normal?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine haven't had babies yet. This is my first time breeding. I assume they wouldn't usually have yolk sacks after being in the mother so long. Betta have yolk sacks, but they hatch after being eggs for 2 days.

I'm interested in how they do! The yolk sacks will at least help you feed them for a few days. 

It's a wild guess, but I think they might be trying to hide. In the wild, they would hide in plants to keep the adult fish from eating them. 

Other than keeping the water nice for them and attempting food, the only thing I can really think of is putting some kind of floating plant for them to feel secure. I've read they will feed off microorganisms living in the plant roots (which will help you feed them).


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Last night Both Hope and Wonder passed on, along with their mother. It was a big loss since the mom was my best female. I think she might’ve passed due to complication. The fry fought hard, but slipped off just before mom. Its sad, but I can’t pick who stays and who goes. :0(.
So now there is three, one female and two males. Whoops. didn’t mean for that to happen. I may be purchasing another female. One thing for sure is that I’m never using breeder’s box things again. I’ll buy some floating plants and call it good. If I lose a few fry, I do. Better then loosing a whole female.

All my other fish are fine, Sam is okay, the cories great, the other guppies fine. 
I should probably get another female, right? I’m hesitant to because of the emotional stress when they die, but if I abandon breeders trap they should live longer without the stress, right?


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I haven't been following the whole thread but you're talking about guppies having babies right?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Your current female could be harassed to mate to death, so I would get another or find a new home for her and have all boys.

I thought those breeder boxes looked stressful, too. I got the net for airflow and added plants, but my more progressed female doesn't like it, either. She's still eating, but she seems to be trying to escape a lot. I might release her and then stick her back during labor and see what happens. I thought for sure that she would drop some over night.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

With guppies, you do know that they are extremely social and being isolated is beyond stressful for them. Breeders say that you aren't supposed to isolate them for more than 24 hours or they will become too stressed and possibly die. So that could possibly be what caused the deaths. But my son's female guppy died a few days after birthing but I believe it was because she was being completely harassed by the male. Optimus (the only male) was a complete pain. Sometimes, it's just a case of bad luck. Anyway, I'm sorry you lost so many fin babies at one time.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

http://small-pets.lovetoknow.com/pregnant-guppy-fish Confirms the 24 hour isolation thing. I released mine back to the rest of the tank. It was really neat watching them redo their social structure.

The same sight also recommends isolating the female from males for a day after giving birth. She'll be super hungry and also could use a rest between giving birth and getting pregnant again.

My smaller female is already looking boxy, too. She's the one whose babies I'm keeping for myself.

Good luck with your choices!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> I haven't been following the whole thread but you're talking about guppies having babies right?


yes, that and just the whole experience.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Your current female could be harassed to mate to death, so I would get another or find a new home for her and have all boys.
> 
> I thought those breeder boxes looked stressful, too. I got the net for airflow and added plants, but my more progressed female doesn't like it, either. She's still eating, but she seems to be trying to escape a lot. I might release her and then stick her back during labor and see what happens. I thought for sure that she would drop some over night.


I’m not sure whether to give her away or get at least one more female. I don’t know anyone else who currently has guppies, so I think I might be stuck having to get another female. Not that thats a bad thing. I think I’ll just let them have fry in the tank and hope they survive, or try to capture the fry and move them to the breeders box if anything.

Every time I thought my guppies would have fry during the night they wouldn’t. I’m starting to think that they don’t have them at night, at least mine didn't


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

rubbie5837 said:


> With guppies, you do know that they are extremely social and being isolated is beyond stressful for them. Breeders say that you aren't supposed to isolate them for more than 24 hours or they will become too stressed and possibly die. So that could possibly be what caused the deaths. But my son's female guppy died a few days after birthing but I believe it was because she was being completely harassed by the male. Optimus (the only male) was a complete pain. Sometimes, it's just a case of bad luck. Anyway, I'm sorry you lost so many fin babies at one time.


Thank you! It was hard but a learning moment, I guess. I hope they SIP.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks, Sadist! I think I’m leaning towards getting two more females. I don’t want this one surviving female to pass. (The one survivor is called Twitchy, due to her love for glass surfing.)


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, my son's female was the alpha so it was a difficult choice to just put her back in. She was stressed from the isolation and I feel that's what killed her. I don't know exactly what my dad did to prevent this from happening, because he used to breed show guppies. I just knew that you have to wait for the moments before birthing to isolate them. And my dad would just place the female into his fry tank with a few of his females so she wasn't completely isolated from everyone. He would still lose one every now and then, but he had great success. And his males and females were kept in different tanks. But he was selectively breeding. Then when it was breeding time, he took his male and put him in a seperate tank with a few selected females and let them do their thing and then took the male out and kept those females together through the pregnacy and delivery. That way, minimum stress. After recovery from labor, they all were put back into the female tank until selected again for breeding. Basically, no one was completely alone.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmm. I have a 3.5 gallon tank that I could use. I could put two females together so they could have company. Would that be a good solution? I am never using breeders tank again. It was a big loss losing that last female. I don’t know if I’ll ever get one like that again.

My biggest worry with the 3.5 is the filter. I think the intake would suck the fry up. Its an internal filter....


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Take some filter sponge and wrap it around the intake. My dad used a big sump system for his tanks. But I just used the sponge on the intake. Also, just from personal experience, I really wouldn't keep a trio of guppies in anything smaller than a 10 gallon. Guppies are pretty dirty little guys and in my cycled 5.5 tank with live plants, I was doing 50% wc every 3-4 days to keep nitrate down. But you can only do what you can. Also, when they are first born, you can feed them boiled egg yolks mixed with dechlorinated water. Feed them that for the first week or so. Then you can crush the flake food into a powder and feed them several times a day until they are able to eat just the flakes. Also, keep the temperature a degree or so higher (83 I believe) and they will grow quickly and get big enough for the main tank quicker. But yeah, definitely keep more than one female in the birthing tank. Also daily wc are a must.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

What I did with diamond was move both her and Zora to another tank about a week before she had them. I think that reduced their stress. And I kept them in there about a week after she gave birth since I have 3 males and 2 female. Christmas needs to come soon so I can ask for a bigger tank. Its gonna be a close call for when the 5 fry that survived gets bigger. I'm hoping for atleast 1 female. I could really use another female to even out scores. Still not sure what I'm gonna do with them cause its not for sure my brothers girlfriend will get a tank so most likely all male fry will be sold or given away depending on how many there are.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you both for the tips. I will definitely do that for the filter. I won’t keep more than a trio of females in the 3.5 for any more then two days at a time, too.

Did Zora bug Diamond at all when she dropped?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Well the tank they were in was a 5 gallon but I did notice Zora hanging around Diamond alot more than they use to when they were with the males. But I don't think it was as much as a bugging thing then it was just for company.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

UPDATE 10/26/15

So...I just wrote the dang thing out and my computer shut down. Grrr. So I’m writing this for the second time.

I just got back from a week-long trip. My dad watched my fish, did fine, but I lost one male. Now I only have two gups, one male one female. The girl is droopy, hags our at the surface and eats little to nothing. Sigh. My Male, Phoenix, is concerned, or so I think. He guards her from Sam and the cories, which is kinda cute. 
What can I do for her? o salt in the ten because of the cories, but I could put in her in unfiltered, uncyled, unheated hospital tank with salt. Would the pros outweigh the cons there?

Advice and tips BADLY needed!!!!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I attached a pic (For reference, not my girl) She looks like this and hangs out on the top. She will swim fine and moves, when she does her pin straightens out. She seems very slow and depressed. Colors fading, not eating. Isolation?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry, here it is. LOL


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure. I'd guess that she's stressed because of the other guppie's death. Isolating her might kill her. Or she's the next victim of something going around.

If you do isolate her, I would at least have the water heated for treatment.

Paraguard is something that's safe for oto catfish; maybe it's okay for cories, too. It's a seachem product, and it takes care of all sorts of bad things. Someone on the forum recommended it for an oto problem I had a month or two ago.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I put both guppies in the 3.5 with warm water and a filter. They have salt in it. Seem to be doing kay, for now. the female hides in the floating plant I put in there, not much else. The male plays around, though. Should I give them some brine shrimp?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

It could be stress from the loss of a companion. When Hadifer lost all his buddys especially Apollo he would just laze about at the bottom of the tank. After getting Rory, Vulcan, Zora and Diamond hes perked back up. I didn't think fish could get depressed or down about losing a friend but I believe they can now.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Feed away!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> (The one survivor is called Twitchy, due to her love for glass surfing.)


Glass surfing is usually a sign of stress.

IMO 

Guppies and Bettas are not good tank mates, 
A Betta might mistake a male guppy for another betta and attack it.
Guppies are active fish while Bettas are laid back and all the activity could stress a betta. Example " When the betta hides in its cave"
Guppies prefer hard water while Bettas prefer soft water ( Some people will tell you it dont matter)

Bettas are solitary fish and prefer to be alone,


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Every betta is different NickAu. I have a betta and guppies together. Their totally fine. Theres also 3 ghost shrimp with the betta and guppies to.

I also have another betta who is alone. Hes been with ghost shrimp before though.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Like I said its just my opinion.

Yes it depends on the Betta, I had Hengeli Rasboras in with my girl until one day she snapped and started stalking them and killed 2, the reason she started attacking them was because they were getting to close to her bubble nest, Yes my female builds bubble nests. She even flares at my Kuhli Loaches if they dare swim to the top at feeding time.

I have about 70 Red cherry shrimp in the tank with my betta, they breed faster than she can eat them.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Missed the IMO part.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

So far its been fine with the guppies as my betta is SUPER mellow. he’s been through a lot and is super laid back.
As for the cave-thing, he's always done that. Just loves stalking around castles and decor. not so much or a swimmer as some.

Guppies are fine as of tonight. going to the pet store tomorrow, may get more females and MAYBE another male.

Would it be wise to get more guppies from the same place after the trouble I’m having with these guys?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure. I got my new female from a different store after having parasite problems from one store. It could be the store or the breeders or genetic problems or stress from all the new homes they go through on the way to yours.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Went there and they were having problems. dead fish everywhere. It was surprising because they usually have tanks in better condition them some LFS.
Good news is that the salt seems to be helping! Both gups are looking great! The female is eating and overall improving. Planning on keeping them in there for a least a week.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

went and bought this at petco for Sam. he seems to love it since his leaf bed is malfunctioning


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad they're doing better! I've seen those lily things at the pet store; do you like how it works? Does Sam actually get to hide in it, or does he just bask in the shade it provides?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

What it does is there is a suction cup attached t a string. You clear away some gravel and suction it to the bottom on the tank so its about three inches underwater, then covering the cup with gravel. Then Sam decided it was safe and lays on it and hides under it. Its super cool looking, too. Mine is actually purple.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, neat!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Super! he seems to enjoy it.

Update on the guppies!!
Day three of salt. Its working WONDERS! The female is getting more and more healthy, but my one thing is for the time they are in this tank I forgot to pick up and extra mini heater. At night it gets down to 65 in my house, but will they be okay for a little while longer with that? Is there any way to heat it without one?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe float it in a bigger tank? Is it small enough for that? 

I've put blankets around mine at night in the winter to help hold in heat. I don't know how well it works without a heater, though.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Unfortunityl its to tall to float. :0( I’ve been wrapping them both up in blankets, but I don’t know if its enough. 

Did a water cahnge today on the 3 gallon, should I add more salt?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Add back however much salt would be taken out with the water change. If you changed out 1 gallon, then a teaspoon of salt (or half teaspoon? I forget the dosage now!).


----------



## talkm10 (Oct 29, 2015)

*sounds good*



ShadeSlayer said:


> My guppie are pretty brightly colored, but Sam is adjusting well to them.
> Heres what they are supposed to look like.
> 
> So far so good!


I will get into getting guppies for my female betta! (Tiny) you have answerd my question, thanks! (is 5 gal. tank ok? i dont think so


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

talkm10 I have my male betta Liberty in a 5 gallon with guppies. Of course I wouldn't suggest more than 3 guppies in a 5 gallon. 1 male and 2 females if you want to breed. But if you don't want to breed. I would suggest 3 males or 3 females. You will need another tank if you breed and anyways in case your betta doesn't like the guppies. Unless you give them back to the store right away.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I would suggest 3 males or 3 females.


Chances are any female Guppy you get from LFS will be pregnant.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

True forgot about that XD Even some females from petsmart come pregnant.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Seriously any female you get will probably not be virgin. Getting virgin females is super hard, especially when you don’t but directly from a breeder.

Guppies are amazing fish, out I would definitely get them from a reliable source. thats one thing I would change in My experience. Petco/petsmart gups don’t last that long.

Anyways, i hope you have fun picking them out!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Some do actually. I got Hadifer from my local pet store in may and hes still alive despite losing the three other guppies that I got with him. So you might get lucky and one out live the others.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I prefer a 10 gallon to give them more room to swim around. Mine are constantly moving around. Also, with a 10 gallon, you can get 6+, and they seem more comfortable that way. With just 3, if one dies, the others get stressed out.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep, its a grab bag at petstores. :0)

I have a quick question for ya’ll.... I have the opportunity to get more fish. I have the option of either buying a new five gallon and putting Phoenix and twitchy in there and buy two more females (Which might be too much for that tank) And getting some for cories (Like, six more) in my ten. ThenI would just have same and the cories in there.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

UPDATE TIME!! 11/02/15

First off, happy november. prepare to gain five pounds and feel terrible about it, and then have to go run in the rain to work it off. So...yay?
My two guppies are still swimming. The female is okay, I guess. Not great, but okay. The male looks fabulous, though. 
I’m heading to my LFS soon, and I think I’m getting three more cories. I really want to get another male guppy and two more females, though. They have super nice, healthy guppies at this shop (Its call the Wetspot, if you want to look it up.)
My issue with getting guppies is the water in my tank. Its soft and they like hard...Thought on that?

Anyways, I thought I’d put a little piece about Sam and my ten in here....
Cleaned it out SUPER good this weekend. Re-aranged the plants so they look awesome. Wish I could get some pics up here put my computer hates me. Updating it today, so maybe I’ll have some luck fixing it!
Sam is good, loves that little flower thing I got for him. One issue with it is that the string that attaches it to the bottom kept getting it Sam’s way, but I put a plant next to it and that seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a gorgeous guppy on their picture!

I don't have any help with your questions about which fish to get. I hope you enjoy whatever you choose!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

My parents took to long at the Apple store looking at new computers and we never got to go. Grrr. My Aunt gave me a bunch of money to blow there though...I am actually going to get a bunch of endlers and a few more guppies. I’m pretty smitten with endlers right now. Have you ever had them?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you have room in your tanks. Endlers don't eat their fry as often as guppys do.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't have endlers, just the start of a guppy tank (2 females, 1 male, and some fry). I hope you enjoy your guppies and endlers when you get a chance to get some!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> Do you have room in your tanks. Endlers don't eat their fry as often as guppys do.


Yeah, I’ve been researching that. What I really wan to do is upgrade to a 20 gallon long. That was I would have lots of room for everyone. the trick is convincing my mom. It was stretch to get my ten, anyways. she was kinda mad when I brought it home, since she only likes bettas, thats it.:roll: Endlers are smaller then guppies for the most part, but they do add up, don’t they? LOl. You’ve certainly experienced that with your guppies.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Indeed I have. My brothers girlfriend is supposed to bring her 5 gallon over. I'm thinking of have the females in that. However the males would end up stuck in a 1 gallon until i get a tank for christmas. I'm hoping my mom either gets me a 10 or a twenty.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

ShadeSlayer said:


> My issue with getting guppies is the water in my tank. Its soft and they like hard...Thought on that?


I first kept my guppies in the community tank that had soft water. Not good. They started out fine but after a while stopped moving much and just sat there, doing the "livebearer shimmy". So I put them in a smaller tank that had coral sand to make the water more suitable. Result? Though the water is still not perfect the guppies are much happier and really active again.

So based on my experience I wouldn't keep them in soft water.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Gariana said:


> I first kept my guppies in the community tank that had soft water. Not good. They started out fine but after a while stopped moving much and just sat there, doing the "livebearer shimmy". So I put them in a smaller tank that had coral sand to make the water more suitable. Result? Though the water is still not perfect the guppies are much happier and really active again.
> 
> So based on my experience I wouldn't keep them in soft water.


I have been strongly considering getting them coral substrate. So it works well? In that case I’ll definitely do that. I’m going to be purchasing a new five gallon sooner or later, its inevitable. untill then I have my two in a 3.5 gallon.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> Indeed I have. My brothers girlfriend is supposed to bring her 5 gallon over. I'm thinking of have the females in that. However the males would end up stuck in a 1 gallon until i get a tank for christmas. I'm hoping my mom either gets me a 10 or a twenty.


having a twenty long is my dream tank size. either that or I want a whole new ten for christams to get another betta and harden the water for guppies/endlers. So you liked having the endlers?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I've never actually had endlers. I just did a bunch of research on them when I wanted to get some only to learn my petsmart or petstore don't carry them.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

With the addition of six endlers, 3 more corys and one baby betta...To much??? I think its borderline especially since endlers breed, but I have another tank for them (The endler, if I get them). I would put them in there eventually after its cycled and I have a heater...
So what do you think of my game plan? I would obviously add the fish one group at a time..I may not even have the endlers in that tank ever, since I might have the tank I bought for them cycled....Anyways, I’m going to my LFS to get the cories soon, and I plan of checking out the endlers...I’ve been cycling the tank I would put them in for almost two weeks with two guppies, but it needs a better heater.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

(BTW I’ve been tossing around the idea of getting a baby betta and dividing my tank, I have another thread for that though...


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't honestly know if thats okay or not. Btw I'm screwed. Apparently my brothers girlfriends brother broke the 5 gallon so now I have absolutely no space to put any genders besides a 1 gallon bowl.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Ohhh, Bummer!! Maybe a large vase, if your desperate? Then you wouldn’t have any filter/heater stuff...areation too... You could use a tub or something...


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, by the way, I’ve setteld on not having endlers in my ten I have another tank for them...Gotta use coral substrate for them in the new tank...


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ah okay then. My mom said when she gets her tank I can put all the males in hers. However if that unknown fish tends to be a discus I really don't want the guppies near it. Bettas I might get lucky because their not extremely small fry but still small enought to be eaten in a few bites. I dunno. I'll ask my mom where we can get a clear plastic see through bin for the females if it's cheap enough one for the males to keep them until their colors show.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

That sounds good. I agree if it turns out to be discus that wont be great for your fry...They’ll turn into feeder fish. If it is a discus are you going to sell it?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guys!! Finally getting around to another update. Its been forever, i know, but still. School and stuff keep me busy.

Onto the fish.
I have one surviving guppy, my male, Phoenix. The remaining female passed away peacefully. Phoenix is doing okay without any friends, but its been a battle to get him to eat. I bought a higher quality food and mixed it in a milk cap with some water and brine shrimp. It became a paste and I feed the flake mixture to him. He loved it! Soooo, in the event that you’re having a hard time feeding I seriously recommend mixing flake food and brine shrimp. Its perfect. I’m slowly reduced the amount of shrimp in it, and now he’s eating straight flakes again. 
So Phoenix is alone in a 3.5 gallon. I’m going to be toughening up the water with some coral substrate when i get some cash and buy him friends. My mom agreed to get some Endlers form my LSF as soon as possible. we’ll be getting two pairs of endlers. I may separate the males form the females in order to keep Phoenix from breeding with the endlers females.

Update on Sam~
Sam and the corys are doing fine. Sam looks a little pudgy from eating to much. I think he may have started pecking at the corys food lately.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol sounds like Sam needs a diet


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Livebearers should be in a ratio of 1 male/two females to keep the females from being harassed to death. Check for the name/class of the Endlers you are getting. Most pet stores sell hybrids and not pureline because purelines are so expensive; hybrids are not. One well-know, reputable breeder I've bought from sells his pureline for upwards of $30 for a trio.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

ShadeSlayer said:


> Thank you! Its really fun as long as you have a mellow betta and space for them to get away from each other. I recommend having them, its really fun to watch.:thankyou:


what size tank would you recommend for that?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I honestly have a way over stocked 5 gallon that houses 1 betta, 5 adult guppies, 3 ghost shrimp and 1 nerite snail. Its a pain to keep up on water changes. I would say a 10+ gallon for any live bearers. Extra swim room and enough room for any future generation of fry XD. I'm paying dearly for my stubborness of not wanting to get rid of the older fish and the guppy fry aren't growing fast enough to be given/sold. But honestly I have nothing else to do. So I have lots of free time to be keeping tanks clean. But still no less than 10 gallon for live bearers. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

ShadeSlayer said:


> Unfortunityl its to tall to float. :0( I’ve been wrapping them both up in blankets, but I don’t know if its enough.
> 
> Did a water cahnge today on the 3 gallon, should I add more salt?


I run a space heater in my fish room. The one I have has a digital control which I keep on 82 at night. I lower it to 78 during day as regular heat of house and sun keeps it really warm in room. It has worked well to keep smaller tanks warm.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm thinking 20 gallons would be even better for guppies, especially with a clean up crew added in. My 10 gallon is going to be crowded!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> Lol sounds like Sam needs a diet


lol seriously. I’m rationing food for him now. i think he’s grumpy.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Livebearers should be in a ratio of 1 male/two females to keep the females from being harassed to death. Check for the name/class of the Endlers you are getting. Most pet stores sell hybrids and not pureline because purelines are so expensive; hybrids are not. One well-know, reputable breeder I've bought from sells his pureline for upwards of $30 for a trio.


Really? Is he on aquabid or a privet seller? The store I want to get them at only sells them in pairs, for whatever reason.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

themamaj said:


> what size tank would you recommend for that?


I would get a ten. Twenty longs are even better.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

themamaj said:


> I run a space heater in my fish room. The one I have has a digital control which I keep on 82 at night. I lower it to 78 during day as regular heat of house and sun keeps it really warm in room. It has worked well to keep smaller tanks warm.


lol the typos in that post! 
Anyways I just got a new heater so I solved that problem. he’s doing good now.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Livebearers should be in a ratio of 1 male/two females to keep the females from being harassed to death. Check for the name/class of the Endlers you are getting. Most pet stores sell hybrids and not pureline because purelines are so expensive; hybrids are not. One well-know, reputable breeder I've bought from sells his pureline for upwards of $30 for a trio.


How would you tell if they're hybrids or pure?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

No idea. I think female endlers look pretty close to female guppies, but the males are much smaller then normal guppies. The coloration can be different, too.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update Time!!

First off, happy december! I’m super excited for Christmas. 

Guppy tank
My boy is doing fabulous. I switched him to Wardley advanced Nutrition flakes and he eats them like there’s no tomorrow. His color is much better and his fins are growing back from some tears very well. Since he is doing so well I plan on buying two pairs of either endlers or guppies as soon as I can get to the Wet Spot, my LFS. I fell bad for him since he is alone. I’ve been debating on putting him in the main ten gallon with Sam and my corys, alone. Would this be bad for him and my other fish, stress-wise?

Ten gallon (Betta, corys)
All doing great. My corys seem a little lazy, so I got new food. They seem to like it better. When I can get to my LFS I plan on buying either a trio of more pygmys or two juli (Maybe pepper?) corys. Saw these guys and fell in love with them!!

I’m super excited for Christmas, since I can get new fish. Do you guys have any plans for buying new fish/plants/tanks for Christmas, or asking for them?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think there's a chance that adding a single guppy to Sam's tank may stress the guppy out. Without buddies, he'll likely be scared of Sam and constantly hide and be stressed. With just cories and Sam out of his tank, he may still be stressed but at least not scared of the other residents. It's hard to say.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I took a leap of faith and re-introduced him. Sam cruised right over and checked him out, them lazily swam away. Phoenix tailed him, and has been following him around ever since. So far Sam has no objections. Both seem absolutely fine, and Phoenix seems happier than being alone already.
The corys are getting a little more active with the addition of another heater. Its up t 78 now and everyone seems to like it better. My guppy boy has been hanging out whit the corys, too, and I believe he’s better. One ting he’s been doing is occasionally holding his tail sideways, but I’m not to worried about it. :0)
So votes on getting more guppies over endlers? Or vice versa? I’m so indecided. 
Oh, and I researched other cories and I’m pretty sure if I get anymore it’ll just be a few more pgymys. I love those little guys.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Guys, I need help!!
I want to get some live plants on my bottom and some sand for my corys. I think they’d like it. But I do like my gravel... Would it be possible to do a layer of sand over the gravel, or half the tank sand and the other half gravel??? I’ve never had sand before and I need help getting the low down of what its like.

Also...

What I’m buying at my trip to the nearest LFS (SOON)
2-3 panda corys.
3 pygmy corys.
two pairs of endlers. I may just get males.
A assortment of plant. I want duckweed for the top, and some baby dwarf tears and java fern. Sound good?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

ShadeSlayer said:


> Update Time!!
> 
> First off, happy december! I’m super excited for Christmas.
> 
> ...



What food did you get for your cories?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad those two are getting along!

I've found that with sand, it's easier to baste up the solid waste every day if you see it. I've read something about poking the sand to keep toxic gas from building up; I was thinking about getting a burrowing snail to do it for me. I don't have experience with putting sand on top of gravel -- you might still need to vacuum the gravel, and then the sand would be in the way. I have seen people put different types of substrates side by side with a little divider (hidden) to keep them separated. I'm not sure if that was a long-scale tank or just a show tank.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> What food did you get for your cories?


hey!

I was using Hikari sinking wafers and that was okay, but I hardly ever saw them eating after a while so i switched to API bottom feeder shrimp pellets. they eat those better. I put in 3-4 pellets once a day in the morning, and a wafer at night. One thing about my pygmys is when they eat is very elusive. They’re sneaky about it, thats for sure.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I'm glad those two are getting along!
> 
> I've found that with sand, it's easier to baste up the solid waste every day if you see it. I've read something about poking the sand to keep toxic gas from building up; I was thinking about getting a burrowing snail to do it for me. I don't have experience with putting sand on top of gravel -- you might still need to vacuum the gravel, and then the sand would be in the way. I have seen people put different types of substrates side by side with a little divider (hidden) to keep them separated. I'm not sure if that was a long-scale tank or just a show tank.


Hmmmmmmm....
options.
I like the idea of having a little ‘cory patch’ where they can go in to get off he gravel. I have a feeling they’re not fond of it, buy its okay at the moment... I think I may do the divider thing, but I’m still wondering how I would do it exactly.

One problem I’ve noted with my fish additions is I’d have to get them all at once. That’s like... 9 new fish added to a tank used to five or six. There’s no way I could break it up because my mom hates driving to that city an hour away. Its not the greatest one to be in, either.
I could introduce all the corys in and keep the new guppies in my 3.5 gallon for a week or so... I may have to do that, right? 
I revised what i want for plants because I don’t want anything really sensitive.
Settled on some java moss and duckweed.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Prime makes something that helps when adding lots of fish at once. I forget what it's called, but it's one of those bacteria culture stuff you can use to jump start a cycle. I use a different brand when adding a bunch of fish at once.

Keep in mind (even though I don't follow my own advice!) it's better to quarantine those new fish before adding to your tank. One fish with a disease or parasite could wipe out everyone else, which is why pet store fish are often sick.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Exactly. The LFs I buy at quarantines for two weeks before putting fish in the sellers tank, but I still don’t buy form any tans that have dead fish in them, and such. The last time I bought from them I didn’t quarantine an it turned out oaky, but I might quarantine the guppies just to be safe.

I’m so impatient to get to the store. We rarely go to that city, so it’s hard to find a time to get there. My dad’s coming home from working out of town for a month, so maybe he’ll take he there. He likes fish more than my mom does.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

So...dividing my tank on the bottom w/ sand....
my latest project, as I’m getting ready for more cories and BABY GUPPIES!!! (Getting females, already preggo)
Anyways, my project is pretty simple. I buying some sand so I can make half of my tank sand and the other half gravel. I might eventually remove all gravel and just do sand, but for now I’m keeping half...
Anyways, I’m going to take PVC pipe and fill it up with gravel. Then I’ll sink it and divide the tank, removing half of the gravel. I’ll put it in my quarantine/sick tank. 
Then I’ll add sand using more pipe to put it where I want it.
Think It’ll work? I’m getting sand next tuesday, so I’m crossing my fingers. I hoping to end up with something like this, but with black sand and gravel, and on a smaller scale. (not my tank)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure. I've never change substrates on an already established tank. You're supposed to rinse the sand before putting it in, which may cause it to stick in the pipe.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

You can safely add sand to a tank. I have done this several times. Wash your sand well and treat it with some dechlorinator. what has worked best for me is to scoop a small cup of sand, fully submerse it top up. When under water take the cup to area want to put sand and flip cup over under water. It allows you to essentially place the sand wherever you want without a huge cloud of sediment in your water. I love the tank pictured above. Very stunning. I like sand really well. To me it is easier to clean then gravel. I just use my standard gravel vacuum and clean the surface. You will loose some sand that way, but it is easily replaced with method above. I have also used a small handmade siphon with airline tubing that is really good to just vacuum small debris. 

Question for you. I am also down to one guppy fry. I have fed him egg yolk from start as well as some frozen daphnia and a formula one frozen food. Oddly, he prefers the crushed tropical flakes over everything. He is about 14 days old. Is it ok to feed just flakes? Is there a particular brand of flakes recommended by breeders?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Themamaj I feed my guppy fry flakes only. I actually mixed two kinds that I had together. Tetra color tropical flakes and API tropical flakes. You don't have to mix any I just didn't want to use up my adult guppies food XD


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've successfully fed crushed betta pellets if you run out of flakes. I use it as a back up when I don't have anything defrosted and on the weekend when I can't always find time to bleach out the containers after the food's too old.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks! Hard to always find time to defrost food so good to know I can do flakes whenever need to. Is it normal for a fry to swim like a bullet round and round the tank almost continuously? Whew so much more energy than my lazy bettas


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes it's normal. They don't sit still which makes it hard to tell genders.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

He passed this am


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Aw I'm sorry.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

SORRY for no updates for 6 weeks.... My grandpa had a massive stroke and passed away over Christmas and New Years.....

Anyways, my dad took care of my fish while I was out of town and they all are doing FABULOUS! I’m getting new guppies this weekend or later in the week. Super stoked!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yeah on new guppies. So sorry about grandfather! That is very hard to go through especially at holiday. Glad your back and fish well. Post some pix of new guppies when get them.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

will do. Thank you for your sympathy. I’m debating on getting two more girls or two boys. I want fry but after my last horrible incident with females I’m nervous about it, despite getting them from the best possible place in my region. Thoughts? Phoenix would have great offspring. He’s beautiful and healthy, plus he’s got a great personality. lol

Parents agreed that I can do whatever with my fish as long as I pay for it. *GIDDY*


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

themamaj said:


> You can safely add sand to a tank. I have done this several times. Wash your sand well and treat it with some dechlorinator. what has worked best for me is to scoop a small cup of sand, fully submerse it top up. When under water take the cup to area want to put sand and flip cup over under water. It allows you to essentially place the sand wherever you want without a huge cloud of sediment in your water. I love the tank pictured above. Very stunning. I like sand really well. To me it is easier to clean then gravel. I just use my standard gravel vacuum and clean the surface. You will loose some sand that way, but it is easily replaced with method above. I have also used a small handmade siphon with airline tubing that is really good to just vacuum small debris.
> 
> Question for you. I am also down to one guppy fry. I have fed him egg yolk from start as well as some frozen daphnia and a formula one frozen food. Oddly, he prefers the crushed tropical flakes over everything. He is about 14 days old. Is it ok to feed just flakes? Is there a particular brand of flakes recommended by breeders?


Thanks for the tips! I will do that. i’m excited about getting the sand in and some new live plants. Never done that before!!!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

ShadeSlayer said:


> will do. Thank you for your sympathy. I’m debating on getting two more girls or two boys. I want fry but after my last horrible incident with females I’m nervous about it, despite getting them from the best possible place in my region. Thoughts? Phoenix would have great offspring. He’s beautiful and healthy, plus he’s got a great personality. lol
> 
> Parents agreed that I can do whatever with my fish as long as I pay for it. *GIDDY*


Awesome! Do you think the females were just overeating because of their pregnancy? I also read that it's better to put females in the birth box only right before they start giving birth. More than 24 hours separated from the other fish can stress them out and make them give birth prematurely.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

maybe that’s what happened too min. All the fry were premature and the females never made it. I want another shot at it, though. It’s fun and I like the idea of breeding them. I’ve always wanted to breed bettas but never have the cash, time and space to do it right. Guppies would be neat to try again with. My one biggest concern is my soft water. guppies are hard water fish,but my one survivor boy Phoenix seems to have adjusted fine to it after 2-3 months. Thoughts? I want the females, but we’ll see. Going to the TLFS SATURDAY!!!! Super excited. I’m getting some java moss, duckweed and the guppies. Later on I’ll be getting more cories, but don’t want overload my tank.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

This is what Phoenix’s been looking like. His tail’s a bit shorter and had a ruffled, lacerated edge that I really like. He also has a green tint in the lighting. Love him so much.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I want to get some dainty females, too. What colors wold go best to get a nice combo out him? I like blue in guppies and I saw some purple, but I wasn’t sure what wold work best with his amazing colorization. The females I’e seen at LFS were grey in body and had green, blue and aqua tints to the tails. Really good-looking fish, but kinda [pricey. Still, I willing to pay for it if they’ll live longer.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure with breeding what colors will do what in guppies. I looked it up once, but there were only a few dominant colors, a few recessive, and a ton of unknown. Maybe it was an old site.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

your breeding orange, right? Straight orange or any other colors mixed in?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine were yellow and orange fading into each other with spotted fins and (male only) snakeskin markings on the body.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Subbing! Good luck with Guppies!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

thanks! I’ll be getting new ones very soon.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Mine were yellow and orange fading into each other with spotted fins and (male only) snakeskin markings on the body.


I love the snakeskin's. Pretty patterns ever. Most of the time the snakeskin's I see have this iridescent sheen, too. I love that. I think you like shorter fins, though, right?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

*Update:*

My dad has okay'd me getting guppies and some plants. I really want dwarf baby tears, but it’s not exactly a beginner plant, plus I don’t know where to find them. Anyone here had them and did they work out oaky? I think they’d look good with my duckweed and java moss. Any other suggestions for low care, low light, soft water plants that don’t need much? I’d like they to be able to live in gravel sub, too, if possible. I’ll be switching half to sand, soon, but not at the moment. 

My plan for fishes: 
- *three females, possibly one male guppy but not counting on it. 
- three more pygmy cories. (My current boys are shy so I want to see if more friends would help them be more happy)*

Plants:
- *Java moss *(How much do I need for one ten gallon tank?? One plan, two plant? How much is a plant, anyway?
- *Duckweed *(Again, how much is a plant? Is really cheap, only a buck per plant, so how much should I buy?

*SUGGESTIONS WELCOME FOR EASY AND CHEAP PLANTS!!!!!*


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

So, Java Fern sound good for my tank? Looks like something that I won’t kill....


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I think I want to add some nana Vallisneria, too.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Java Fern & Anubus (Elodea) are the only 2 low-light plants tat i've been able to keep alive.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

really? Have they grown in well? What do you have in your tank?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

It was a previous tank I had, a 5 Gallon. Elodea grows well in low-light, you just have to tie it to a driftwood, rock, etc. It can be buried in gravel, but you cant bury the rhimozome (?). I apologize for my spelling.  Java Fern is the same. Tie it to driftwood, rocks, decor, etc. I had an assortment of plants, most of which I can't remember. <3 Good luck! 

Edit: You can also feed Elodea to Crayfish. They love it. >3


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

It won't let me edit the above post. x.x

You can let Anubus float, too.

Duckweed & Hornwort both grow like...*POOF!* *Makes big gesture with hands* It outgrew my neighbors tank in about a month. They have a 55G Breeder. x.x


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think you need high light to grow those, though.

I've had sucess with floating water wisteria (sold to me as java fern) with salvinia minima on top of that to keep the filter from pushing it under. I may or may not have gotten some free duckweed with my last order of plants; we'll see how that does. I have low light. I really like water sprite, and most of mine is floating to keep it closer to the lights. I think it likes medium light. I also have some terrarium-style house plant (pothos) at the top of some of my tanks. Once it starts rooting, it really fills up a small tank with roots!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> It won't let me edit the above post. x.x
> 
> You can let Anubus float, too.
> 
> Duckweed & Hornwort both grow like...*POOF!* *Makes big gesture with hands* It outgrew my neighbors tank in about a month. They have a 55G Breeder. x.x


cool! I love plants that get big quick. I may end up pawning some off on other fishy friends, but they’ll have to deal. Ehehehe


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I think you need high light to grow those, though.
> 
> I've had sucess with floating water wisteria (sold to me as java fern) with salvinia minima on top of that to keep the filter from pushing it under. I may or may not have gotten some free duckweed with my last order of plants; we'll see how that does. I have low light. I really like water sprite, and most of mine is floating to keep it closer to the lights. I think it likes medium light. I also have some terrarium-style house plant (pothos) at the top of some of my tanks. Once it starts rooting, it really fills up a small tank with roots!


water wisteria is pretty neat looking. I got a few pieces of duckweed with my cories but they vanished in the filter after several water changes. X.X


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update

Cleaning and removing a few fake plants form my tank today. I gotta rescape the fake ones I’m keeping to make room. My cories are gonna love not. Not.
Anyways, Th Wet Spot has really good bettas that they take care of really well. The males are all in good-sized glass tanks each with dividers so they can’t see their neighbors, and the females are kept in big tanks with other females.. I love it there so much. They even have a rescue tank for unwanted goldfish.

Anyways....
Final list of what I’m buying:

3 pygmy Cories
A trio of guppies, probably female.

Duckweed,
Java Moss,
Nana Vallisneria,
and a java fern...
SO EXCITED!!!!
I haven’t been fish shopping in months... eheheheheh

I’m going to look for healthy, colorful females. I know my chances of getting girls and pretty as my last ones are slim, but I want ot find something that will hopefully go well with Phoenix’s beautiful coloring. My little brother wants to buy me a “Red or black” guppies. Sweet of him, not sure if I should get another male. It can’t hurt, though.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought my females were attractive. They did have plain, gray bodies, but their fins were all colorful and spotted.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

yeah, I was looking at them. They were gorgeous! My LFS seems to have a lot of slimmer, daintier females with color-tinted fins. Usually no snakeskin, but i’m crossing my fingers


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My females started out slim and dainty before they got pregnant


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

hahahah yeah they all look great when you buy them before they turn into mini hippos...

Tomorrow is the day!! I’m super excited! This is the last day Phoenix will spend glass surfing and following around the cories with a bored look on his little fish face. I cleaned the tank yesterday and he came over and let me cup him in my hands. It was cute, but he gotta be pretty bored to hang out with a human... Sam chased him off after a minute, though. He’s already claimed mom’s hand...

I need help... X.X


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad you're able to get him some buddies! I just got ours some buddies. Fingers crossed that they survive the transition -- all three seem to do be doing fine right this instant. If they do well, I may get three more in a few weeks to help even out aggression.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Cool! What genders? Do you have pics?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

All males, I posted a picture on my journal.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I saw it. I love the blue male. He’s stunning! Where did you find him?? Are you gong to get any females are stay with boys?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going to keep all girls for now. I really don't have room for babies except to feed them to the bettas. I'm expecting baby crayfish in a month or two.

I found the blue one and the red and black one at petsmart today! The smallest one is my one remaining fry.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No! You don't!  Fish are -ALWAYS- a good thing!  Get Moar Fishi! <3 Good luck with the guppies, and show pics when you get them! 

Edit; The latest posts didn't show up till after I posted. I meant to ShadeSlayer, about getting guppies.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oops, I meant all males. I'm keeping all males. I'm all sorts of tired today


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

that’s okay.  Just got through a mountain of school, I feel ya. 
Tomorrows gonna be awesome. I get new fish, plants AND the new Star Wars novel. I saw the movie and am head over heels in love. SEE IT IF YOU HAVEN”T!!!!!! Kylo Ren is awesome, poor little emo moody teen his is. Beside’s that I fangirl over BB8. He’s my precious cinnamon roll.
I’m kinda happy today. Friday, it is. Listening to WALK THE MOON, I am. Getting fish, I will. Life is good.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Seriously, though, I love WALK THE MOON more than I do myself...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I took the kiddo to the chipmunks movie when everyone saw Star Wars :-( I heard there was a violent scene early on, and she's just at the age where a scary thing can give her nightmares for life. I figured I'd DVR it when we get a free HBO weekend and it's playing.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Aww, bummer. There was a pretty scary scene for kiddos, and Kylo Ren isn’t the nicest guy on the block. I keep telling people he’s misunderstood, but you’ll have to see. Anyways, the movie was great! I hope you see it soon. I totally remember being scared of everything at movie theaters!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Leaving for the wet spot in a couple hours. I’ll update largely tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!

I remember a baby sitter watching some scary movie that had giant rats killing people in it. I had rat nightmares until I was 13! Every once in a while, I have another one out of the blue.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Super excited for updates today!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update!!!!

Spent about 45 minutes torturing my family at the fish store. They loved that! Not. The fish guy was SUPER helpful and glad that I told him to pick out healthy fish and not “Pink ones with purple whiskers!” Like the little girl before me. Anyways, I went and was going to get females. They all looked fine, healthy, nice blues. When it came right down to it I just wasn’t ready for another crack at breeding guppies after the last times disaster. I bought three FLASHY males. I’ll get pics up, but they are the most gorgeous guppies I’ve ever seen. Phoenix is going nuts with them. I took him out last night and he spent the night in the little glass prison bowl I have while the new boys spent the night settling in. I introduced Poe today and he is super happy and overly- stimulated for having new friends...

Cories...
I got three very active and playful salt and pepper corys. They came right in and were instantly at home in my tank. My pygmys are much more active and happy now with the new guys. I really love them.

Plants...
Went off list here. My fish guy helped me pick out a large mat of java moss, which everyone likes, and some guppy grass that’s amazing. I also got a lot of duckweed. Very messy. Very pretty...

Sam, my betta loves the duckweed. He didn’t bat an eye when I introduced all the new fish and plants. I’m so proud of him....

I have more time later so I’ll be back with pics and more...


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

new boys... more pics soon!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

hopefully these pics come through. Examples of them. the finage is astounding. Names?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Phoenix, Leo, Drago, Hydra.  


IDK  They're so pretty!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

!!! Great names! I’m definitely going to use Hydra...
I’m thinking...
-Hydra, the one with the most white and biggest fin span...
-Phoenix (The yellowest electric one in the last pic) I call him poe sometimes...
-Nickolas (smallest fins, most rainbow in him)
--Peaches (Last one, first pic) (Naming him randomly..

Not my pics, but they are IDENTICAL. Seriously, I was amazed at how much they look like them.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

anyways....
I’m going to set up my old 3 gallon when I get the money and buy three females to live there. Then I’ll breed them selectively to my males.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yay! Gups are so fun.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gorgeous guys! What lucky finds! Our petsmart had a lot of pretty girls, but like you I'm not ready for breeding them again. Plus, I was expecting baby crayfish.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

that where I was at. After all the trauma of last time I want a little more tie to prep a all girl tank so they can live longer away form the pestering of the males. Then I can selectively breed, too.
I’ve been wonderng if female endlers would be any better, but I want ot breed guppies more wiht my new boys. Thinking about getting the females in a month or two.
Baby crayfish?? Never heard of that before!!!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The mommy abandoned or lost the eggs. I'm hoping they make some more eggs soon.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Man ShadeSlayer those boys look amazing. How is it my guppies are pretty plain compared to yours? I never see any flashy guppies like that at my pet stores. Speaking of two of my juvinile males look like my red ones but their dorsal fins are white. Its weird I don't know if their gonna stay like that or if their still coloring. The seem pretty old to be coloring. I'll try getting a picture but they might not sit still.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

The best one I could get


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

love the orange!!!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

How the heck do i plant guppy grass this thing is driving my insane!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol no clue never had it.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

is DARN ANNOYING unless I have it weighted. Floats everywhere but i like it.

I need votes. Should I buy females endlers or guppies?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Gups! So fun, colorful, and breed like rabbits! I know it's hard to get them to spawn correctly... but...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like guppies better! Guppies with spots so the females are still interesting!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Guppies it is, then! I like them better, too, and much easier to get a hold of. I will be breeding snakeskins and I want to start a new line I’ll call Lace Snakeskin with the new males and some flashy females.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

GOOD NEWS!
No guppy related, but news it still is. 

I’m going to start rescuing bettas!!!
I’m going to be getting in some major cash soon form selling old saddles and electronics. My parents okay’d me rescuing and re-homing one betta at a time! I’m super excited for this. I’ll be starting as soon as I can cycle and get the major money in. I’ll still be breeding guppies, too.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Your so lucky XD my parents keep trying to tell me I have enough fish.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

mine do, too, but they’ve relented. As long as I can pay for upkeep they’ve agreed to let me have a max of three tanks, I think. No bigger than fives, since I already have a ten. How are your fishes doing?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Their okay I'm trying to convince my mom to take me to petsmart to get some african dwarf frogs and some kind of bottom feeder for the ten I don't think my shrimp are doing a good enough job. Just don't know what I should get since I have no clue what they have


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations on starting a rescue! I sort of started doing the same thing and let the hubby know after the fact. Bad wife! I told him to let any fish people at work know we have one for adoption once we've cleared his health.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Cool! I’m just so tired of seeing them waste away in the cups. I’m glad my parents cleared it. They don’t seemed thrilled about how their teenaged daughter’s room is covered in movie posters and books, and now crowded with fishtanks, but they’ll live. I take better care of my tanks than my room, but life goes on. PRIORITIES, PEOPLE! Resident nerd girl living in there, enter at your own risk.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> Their okay I'm trying to convince my mom to take me to petsmart to get some african dwarf frogs and some kind of bottom feeder for the ten I don't think my shrimp are doing a good enough job. Just don't know what I should get since I have no clue what they have


my corys clean the bottom real well. They’re cute and low-mateniance, too.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol we could be sisters shadeslayer. My room is mess yet my tanks arnt. And I don't know if petsmart carries Cory's still have to tal to my mom into taking me all the way to traverse for just fish. I have $40 I don't think they'll cost that much let's hope not. The algae eaters which were Otos were like $8 each last time


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> Lol we could be sisters shadeslayer. My room is mess yet my tanks arnt. And I don't know if petsmart carries Cory's still have to tal to my mom into taking me all the way to traverse for just fish. I have $40 I don't think they'll cost that much let's hope not. The algae eaters which were Otos were like $8 each last time


my pygmys and salt and peppers were no more than 4 each. I don’t think corys are terribly expensive. Yeah we totally could be related. Who needs to clean rooms when fishtanks HAVE to be pristine?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol right my mom always complains how if I did chores like cleaning my tanks my chores would get done


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

!!! YES! My mom tells me I clean my tanks too much. Once a week is not to much.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol my mom used to say the same thing. She herself is slacking on cleaning her own tank and expects me to help. I'm kinda scared to stick my hand in the tank with those gourami they swim toward the back when we go over there but who knows if they might get brave and come near my hand I'll react badly if they touch me. And that pleco man is freaking terrifying


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

lol. I had a 2in pleco.. I left for a month and a half, leaving it in the care of my neighbor. When I came back, it was almost a foot and a half. Wow. Growth spurt, much?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol yeah this Pleco get big. And they poop a lot.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a fan of plecos. I thought your mom was going to sell them or something?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

MY GUPPY GRASS IS DYING! Its leaves are turning yellow then clear. I’m guessing Iron deficiency? help me?!?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

She doesn't believe anyone would buy them so she's gonna feed them and wait until they just die from a disease or whatever kills them.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

weird. I know several people who would kill to have fish like that. I like small ones, myself.


----------



## JuneReeves (Feb 3, 2016)

I just want to say, ShadeSlayer, I've been very interested in your thread since I found it yesterday. I've enjoyed reading all your updates and I look forward to more.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you! I’m actually updating now!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Updates~

Guppies:
Doing very well. Active and healthy. Hydra and Poe seem t be fighting over the boss male, but so far nothing bad has happened but a few small, unrelated fin rips. I’m glad things are calming down in fish land. For a while I thought Phoenix would never stop acting like the boys were males. He had never been in a bachelor group before and was, well, utterly confused. lol.

Corys~
All seven are okay. The original four pygmies have been much more active and outgoing with the new guys. Two of my pygmies are females, and I’ve been wanting to have little babies, but not sure how that would work out in such a big community tank. Anyways, they don’t seem to interested in any males, either. All good in cory land.

Betta~
Sam is doing much better since I et my guppy grass float. He plays in it constantly, making huge bubble nests in them. He seems to enjoy messing around with the duckweed, too. I’ve been thinking about getting more plants, but I won’t be going to the Wet Spot for a while. Are petco/smart plants any good? They seem to be alright, but I’m paranoid about snails....

Thoughts?


----------



## JuneReeves (Feb 3, 2016)

I once got a moss ball from pet smart and I ended up with a huge infestation of snails in a couple months. My tank went to hell. I personally would go to a small store.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My mom wants male guppies cause their pretty. If only she would sell her fish I would happy tank over her tank maintenance to have my extra male guppies in her tank.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've seen snails in the pet store plant and fish tanks. I haven't gotten any snails from the individually packaged plants in tubes, but those are a bit expensive.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

hmmmm.... I’ll see. I dont make a disaster, tho.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update

I FOUND SNAILS IN MY TANK!
I haven’t bought any new plants, but so far two snails have found their way into it. Little ones with brown striped shells. I caught the second one and he’s staying in a little glass bowl. Not sure what to do with the little sucker. 
All guppies/corys good. Nothing new to report.

Samwise, on the other hand....
Sadly, my little boy has been slowing down. I estimate that he’s about 1 year and three or four months old. His fins have gold specks and have a dingy look to them. The ends are crimped and after soon really bad illnesses last year he can’t swim. He kinda scots around with his front fins and wiggles when he needs speed. Poor guy. I want to do something nice for him but I don’ know how to perk him up. He eats fine and cruises round alright, and he’s still the boss. Bu he seems a little slower than he should be. Age? He’s not old.
ANYWAY... a good thing for my betta boy is he FINALLY discovered java moss. He’s been guarding it since. I don’t say the guppies are happy. How long should It take to fill in? The thing hasn’t grown at all since I got it.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Little Gold Specks?!?!?!


Thats Ich. I think. Check with Russel on that.

NOOOOOO!!! SAAAAAMMMMMM!! WHY YOU DO DIS?!?!?!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought ich was white?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought it was gold. I'd read up about it in case. It can spread all over and kill everything in there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ich is white; Velvet gives a gold sheen...sort of like dust as opposed to Ich's salt sprinkles. If you fill out the form and post a picture in _Diseases and Emergencies_ it would be easier to tell what's wrong.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

He’s had it for months and none of the other fish have had any problems. I’ll post a pic before starting a thread for him.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

can’t get my pics up for some reason.....


----------



## JuneReeves (Feb 3, 2016)

I hope it's nothing serious. Have you tried a salt bath for Sam?

Side note: I got my very first Betta on Saturday. I named him Bao (bay-oh)but with that little French thingy over the a. Can't do it on this keyboard. It means panther in Chinese. He's a dark blue/black (has a bit of red and purple in him too)crown tail and starting to get used to his new big tank, a 10g. He's my profile pic.

He doesn't eat much though from what I've seen and flares at his reflection in the back of the tank. I'm hoping he will get used to the reflection (from what I read it takes a couple days) but I do plan on buying more plants to block out the eye sights. I got him a cave and he went in it once for about 15-30 seconds or so but other than that he ignores it. It could be he is still getting used to everything or I placed the cave in a spot he doesn't like. *sigh* I just want him to be happy.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yaay! Bettas! he is GORGEOUS! I love the Smokey blue he has. very pretty! I know the struggle. Bettas know what they want. Unfortunately, we don’t. I’ve spent bug bucks on deco for Sam that he has IGNORED! Luckily the gups like everything. All the time. Every day. 

Sam seems okay. Eats and goes about his day all right. the gold in his fins is almost like his color, but its a few spots the stand out. I think he has two small gold splotches. Confused. I can’t have salt in his tank because of the corys, but I do have some on hand. Should I try it? I could keep him in a spare tank for a day or two with some.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe. Sorry I got my diseases mixed up, one white the other gold. Hopefully, you can get a picture up here so people can see, too.


----------



## JuneReeves (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm not an expert but from what I found online, I would put Sam in a separate smaller tank with salt for however long. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=25297 Here is a link from this site actually about salt baths. 

There are salt dips too but those are like... last resort type of things and you have to pay VERY close attention. I would not advise it right now for Sam, only if he were on the brink of death.

Here is a link that explains the differences and the purposes for baths and dips. http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2009/07/fish-baths.html


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

He’s doing fine. IDK what’s up.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

DEALING WITH STUBBORN PLANTS AND SNAILS OF ALL THINGS!!!! Gosh I hate them!!!!!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Updatteeeee
All fish are fine. Plants are meh. Okay.
The good news is I am going to be moving soon, hopefully to a place with harder water. When I do I will be setting up my old 3.5 gallon and GETTING FEMALE GUPPIES!!!!!
I’m super excited. My plan for the female tank is...

`One java moss mat
`One or two java ferns
`a few water sprites
`four blue female guppies.
`possible an assassin snail.

I may need to get two snails if my bad snail problems keeps going. FOr two days I haven’t seen single snail, so I’m hoping they’re all gone. Anyways, the bad news is that my trip would be on spring break. Far, far away.
But it’s okay because I have plenty of time to save for the $$$, cycle the tank and talk my parents into it. I’m wonderfully good at that. I take such good care of my fish that I think they’ll be okay with it. They biggest problem is how many other animals I have. (Three bunnies, three cats, a hamster and my current fish) I love animals. It’s like having my own personal zoo.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL I have a zoo too. You can either check out my journal... Nah, I'll just list them.

2 Puppies (Part-Time)
2 Cats (Chancey & Pong)
2 Gerbils (Cookie & Cream)
3 Fish (Carlos, Harmony, & Melody)

Along with wild peacocks, rabbits, snakes, toads, and mice.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

awwww I love the names cookie and cream. Super sweet!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I actually had a chinchilla for twenty three years. Well, my mom had it. He was older than me! They’re fun little guys. I ride horses, too. I have been riding a chocolate brown twenty-three year old QH for over six years, and a breeding-stock paint mare (Major air head) for four years.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

You guys are luck iv only ever personally had dogs, cats, guinea pigs and fish. Iv always wanted gerbils, bird and horses


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I had guinea pigs a long time ago. They were okay.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Need to get filter pads badly, a light and some plants from petco. My parents should be thrilled, but I NEED THEM> Best lighting for a ten, anyone?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I regret the guinea pigs they were way to messy


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I loved my guinea pig, but I was only told to clean out the cage once a week. I did a thorough wash of the whole thing in the back yard, but I feel bad that the poor guy sat in his own waste so much of the time. He was my first pet I took care of by myself, and he lived 6 years. The poor guy was all crippled up in the end.

I'm not sure about lights. I was thinking of looking into stingray lights for my 10 gallon, but I have done 0 research other than finding that particular brand name on the forum. What plants you have will also influence the light needed. I guess we can both look up stingray lights and see what they do


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Even if I cleaned out the cage every 3 days they would make a mess. Especially my female her urine soaked through anything in the end after 8 months I sold them. Their cute and all but the mess for me wasn't worth it


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

looking up the lights now.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

all my plants are suffering form iron lack. I HATE MY SOFT WATER...

anyways, back to lights...
my hood is the standard black one for the a ten, says something about 25 watts max. Its full cover, but I have no idea what i would need fo rit. In the slightest.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know much about lights. I have the lids and use the window and a lamp with sunlight bulbs. The lamp works okay for low light plants, and the high light plant is still alive just not growing quickly. The sunlight tanks are doing super well with a snail for algae control. I'm not even sure how to install a light for my glass lids without getting some big expensive hoods!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I know, right? Maybe I’ll just by a lamp and call it good. I want to keep my plants alive, but not sure about lights for the hood, really.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I use a glass lid with windows and lamps, I forgot to add that word in. I think the glass lids were relatively cheap, especially compared to a hood.

Good luck!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Wish I woulda know about that when I bought my tank. PArents are going to pass out when I tell them I need a light, filter pads and a hood. Not to mention more plants... Sigh. My mom always grumbles abut how she never would of bought my Sam if she knew what this would turn into. I have to say I’m really glad she did, though.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I MAY be going to the fish store TOMORROW! IN case such a wonderful thigns happens I thik I’m cleared for three females for my 3.5 gal, a assassin snail and a bit of java moss for the girl. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Look what has appeared in my tank today. Just what I need more fry ontop of the ones I already have. Iv decided to suck it up and clean blazes old tank and seperate the males. Maybe once my mom sees how many males I have she'll let me sell some maybe sell some females to


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, more babies!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah there's to many I can't count them all but I think my total is around 30 guppies. Which are all in a 10.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

don’t whine, some of us aren’t as lucky. LOL
Fish store didn’t work out, random family came over. It’s okay, though. I went to see Will, my fishy friends, and he loaned me a breeding net and some other supplies. GOing to the store on Saturday, next week.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

You people need to take some of my luck


----------



## Eph (Feb 16, 2016)

Little gold specks signify velvet. This is a parasite that is hard to get rid of- I would start treatment ASAP. 

Definitely put him in a small heated hospital tank (1-3 gallons) and do daily water changes. Use a medicine with copper sulfate (such as CopperSafe), or Malachite Green. Until you are able to get a hold of that, do daily water changes with 1 tsp of aquarium salt per gallon for 10 days. 

Edit- wow, this thread moves quickly. To whoever had betta with gold specks, this is for you. haha


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

That would be me. I’m pretty sure my boy doesn’t have velvet. He’s had those small patches, almost, of silvery-gold on his lower fin for about half his life. Not a single one of my other fish have gotten anything remotely near it. He’s healthy and active as he can be, too. I’ll try to find a pic of it to post to clarify, because I’m confused, too.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey, Guys!

My family and I are moving soon, which puts my fish options in the backseat. The place we are looking at now has a HUGE barn and horse space, but the house is very small for a family of four and I'm not sure how many tanks I could have there. I would have to share a room with my brother while my dad would add onto it, it's that small. 
Anyways, just wanted to let you guys know that I everything is all up and in the air with me and fish stuff.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yay! New house! Horses!


Maybe, if the barn is heated, you could keep some tanks in a spare stall. Or something.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

That would be neat. Im crossing my fingers that myparetns will go for the place. It’s amazing, but the house is iffy. We’d have to build onto it or something. I think the barn is like 12000 square feet or something with 13 stalls and a HUGE indoor riding ring. We’d board a few on there because my mom and I only want one or two of our own.
Fish are fine today. Nothing out fo the ordinary to report.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yay! 


Does it have a Tack Room? (Probably. XD) You could put a shelf in there for your tank.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

yeah and a office. I could definitely put a tank or two in there!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I want horses 0.0 why do my family not like horses


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Everyone's going to be so happy with me. 

One of my baby girls is possibly a boy, so we went to get a divider. I came home with 3 new fish.

No, surprisingly not bettas.

I got my very first ever trio of male gups.  2 'Tequila Sunrises' and one 'Yellow' Pictures later. Names TBD. <D


Edit: Also, I forgot the divider. XD


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol forgetting the reason you went there?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, I've done that before!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I went to the fish store for a bag of cat food. Left with new guppies long ago. I miss those guys. Poe is all that’s left out of them. He’s okay now, though. 
Left for a weekend trip. Came back ADN SNAILS EVERYWHERE!
Little baby buggers RHHRHRHRHRHRHRH I hate them so much. I’m not taking them out tho. Getting my new snail tomorrow. I need assassin fodder. Which meannnnssss I may be getting my girls!!!!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

(kinda taking over the thread, oops.)

Phoenix - Inspired by Shadeslayer.
Ember - Smallest.
Flame - Yellow.

ShadeSlayer, have you read the Inheratence (Oops, spelling. ) series?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

OOOH! Love the names!!!!! (of course I do)


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

YES!! I loved it. that’s where I got the name. I’m re-reading t now, actually. Did you?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

sooooo...
Came back form a three-day weekend. I was only gone one full day. My tank has gone to hell. snails, everywhere. One of my newer corys? Columnaris. WTH?????? How do I treat this little guy, now in a small bowl waiting for the hospital. What about my other fish? I’m terrified for them. 
HELP ME!!! I got a different thread going in the emergency section. Panicking all over the place, here.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> (kinda taking over the thread, oops.)
> 
> Phoenix - Inspired by Shadeslayer.
> Ember - Smallest.
> ...


Pics? Hint hint, poke poke.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh no, I wonder if the snails carried it over! I'll let experts help you treat with meds and such. All I know about that disease is that it kills everything that looks at it wrong. Good luck!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks. I’m gonna need it. SO far only one cory has it in his QT tank. Everyone else looks okay.
I may be coming home with my first rescue. it remains to be seen.....


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe; my gups are soooo energetic, i cant get pics. 

And, I own the entire series. I actually, technically, have two sets. Meep.


#EragonAndSaphiraForever


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

#goals! I love them so much. The end of book three killed me. I bawled. 
Anyways, my smallest peppered cory with the possible columnaris passed away. I went and got him stress coat and primfix or whatever its called, but he was gone before I got there. S.I.P. little guy.
All other fish seem to be acting okay. I dosed with stress coat to be safe and am crossing my fingers.
No betta today. Going to big fish store this weekend for a snail and maaayybee some female gupps. 

Agreed. taking pics of guppies is near impossible.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've only gotten one clear picture of my gups, and it was while they were courting each other. Apparently, male guppy sex drive is so high that they don't care what they're courting.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Same wiht Phoenix. The little guy is constantly chasing around the other males.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Poe seems to have slightly clamped fins. Not sure what to make of this. It started last night. everyone else is fine and up and about. Phoenix himself is eating and acting fine, if a little more mellow. Hope he’s not the next victim.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I think he is okay. We shall see...


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Poe is my pic, too.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope no one else catches it.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Finally, good news! Poe is doing great! He is back to normal. Everyone looks happy.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Going to da fish store TOMORROW!
Definitely getting an assassin snail and some nana val. Not sure on the guppies girls.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeas. Get them, it's always worth it. You get to care for young lives. Its like having children. Fishi Children.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I think it's worth trying


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope they’re looking good. I feel bad because I didn’t get to cycle my tank.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My male tank. It's all the plants I have XD just need to add them after I finish adding my two female shrimp to my ten gallon


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

looks nice! What’s the tube thing?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

It's leftovers from the ten gallon devider mesh so I made a tunnel like thing hopefully the cherry shrimp will use it or the male guppies. It was pretty easy and it's being held down by gravel inside cause it floats XD it was originally for liberty but he doesn't use it so I gave it to the guppies but the females claimed territory and starting chasing males and other females out of it so I took it out


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

cool!

Definitely getting my assassin and some duckweed + nana val. My parents are still on the fence about letting me bring in MORE fish. Crossing my fingers, like usual.

Everyone is good in my ten. All happy and healthy.Hyrda’s fins are still tore up on the edges because the males won’t stop picking on him some times.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Iv started paying for my fish and fish food don't really think my parents can complain anymore. And I did let my mom borrow my fish food when she ran out.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Just noticed what you guys mean by males and their sex drive. Moved four of 6 for sure males over to my bachelor tank and the males are chasing another male that happens to look femaleish. And it just so happens to be my favorite XD he's hiding by the heater.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Poor dude...

Back form the LFS. Mother wasn’t in the mood for me to mess around with planst and only got my the snails. Sighs. Anyways, I got two buddies names Spiral and Ice-Man. Heheheheh


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay, I got a story for you all.

Our next store neighbors have two little kids that I’m going to start baby-sitting for. The oldest, like six, was standing i his yard yesterday as I was taking my trash bin up form our curb. He narrowed his eyes at me (Which were all I could see through the bushes) and took off running across his yard away from me.. The he whirled around and shouted at the top of his lunges so all the neighbors could hear...
“FIRE!!!!!!”
Then he started making a bunch of shooting noises and began army-crawling towards me. 
I’m a little freaked out. 
Just a little.

Anyway...
Fishes. My tank has immediately perked up the second I got the snails. Weird, but everyone is happier and way more active now that the pond snails have taken an immediate nose dive in population. My assassins are doing a great job!!!
Out of all my guppies Poe is the fattest. He eats too much. 
Sam is fine, sassy as is normal.
Hydra, Peaches and Nick are doing great.
All six surviving corys are doing well. I wish I had another two salt and peppered to even out the numbers sometimes.
I’ll be changing my sub soon! Excited to rid myslf of gravel. 

I now have three options for my next tank. I’m kinda overwhelmed, to be honest.

1: Keep my 3.5 plan and do a female tank with three girls. I would use sand and live plants this time around. I would need a new filter, tho.

2: Buy the great ten gall deal my petco has that comes with everything a tank needs but sub, plants and deco for $60.00. Filter, heater, tank, hood light and everything else comes with. I want to do a female soriety in there, but would a ten gall have enough space for five girls?

3: Buy the ten deal and get a female guppy tank with about eight females and maybe a shoal of corys. 

HELP ME DECIDE!! ;-)


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Number two females as in female bettas? If so I would think they need more room then that. I personally like 3. Wish I could get a 10 gallon for my males. I want other colored males. All my male fry are getting orangish/reddish tails.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Acclimating my two older males from my second original store batch and a possible male. He hasn't gotten his gonopodium thing yet but when he's swimming his anal fin looks like a males but then when he stops it looks female and he has red showing on his tail so he is possibly a male. There's also another one that has more red color but it looks female. So it's staying in the ten until there's any indication of being a male. Bet the females are relieved though.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

10G is a little small for a sorority. I'd say 3.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback! I’ve been leaning to three, too.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> Acclimating my two older males from my second original store batch and a possible male. He hasn't gotten his gonopodium thing yet but when he's swimming his anal fin looks like a males but then when he stops it looks female and he has red showing on his tail so he is possibly a male. There's also another one that has more red color but it looks female. So it's staying in the ten until there's any indication of being a male. Bet the females are relieved though.


how many guppies do you have total? COuld you post pics of all the tanks?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I honestly have no clue anymore how many I have. 6 for sure males and I think 4 or 5 females but there is a ton of fry in the ten.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Lucky


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

It's overwhelming


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i have a 55 gal with one betta, several guppies, male and female, some rosy red minnows/1 goldnfish i am trying to rehome, 3 algae eaters, and 6 harlequin rasboras. my guppies are very fat, my temp is about.... 74-76° varying on my p.o.s. heater. i currently have ~5-7 live guppy babies, betta doesnt mind them. havent seen when my females dropped, only saw the babies and was pleasantly surprised. but my god they poop ALOT. nasty little buggers... fun to watch and see what hybrids they will make. have couple different types of male..


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So it got pretty cold last night so we let my cat in and this morning I look over at my ten gallon the shrimps favorite yellow plant is out of place x.x


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've read about bettas attacking cats if the cat invades the tank area. I wonder what happened with yours!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

It's just guppy tank although I did ever wonder if Mitzi got attack by Blaze when she was an inside cat. However what more important I think my ghost shrimp are turning on each other 0.0 I skipped the two feedings yesturday because I was busy and today one of my female ghost shrimp is half dead slight orangish cloudy like when they do die and another female ghost shrimp was carrying it around 0.0 what the heck? Should I let her or take it out??? Another ghost female was eating a molt I dunno whos it was. I'm confused


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I took the half dead one out. I couldn't stomach the idea of letting it be eaten still want to throw up thinking about it. I didn't think ghost shrimps would do that


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I have three kitties. One ignores the tank, one paces around it chirping, and the other just sits by it, watching. i have a full hood for that reason, hehehe

Yesterday I went to petco and got LIGHTS! My tank looks soooo much better with real, good lights. i got 15 watts for a starters. 
My java moss if failing so I removed the dead roots that have not grown an inch since I got them and put them in a bowl. Next time I go to petco I’m going to get some root tabs. 
All da fishes are doing great. Phoenix got a salt bath the other day because he’s really fat. I think he’s bloated.
The trio of new guys really missed him for the fifteen minutes he was gone. They were looking for him. It was really cute. they have like a band of brothers thing going on. I love them so much.

Next time I go to the wetspot I’m going to get sannndddd!!! They have natural sand for sale for .50 a pound. how many pounds woudl i need for my ten> I think the corys would be waaaay happier. WHen I get the sand I also want to get two more Salt and peppers. My two of those seem a little loney even with the pygmys after the one’s death. :0(


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

MistersMom said:


> i have a 55 gal with one betta, several guppies, male and female, some rosy red minnows/1 goldnfish i am trying to rehome, 3 algae eaters, and 6 harlequin rasboras. my guppies are very fat, my temp is about.... 74-76° varying on my p.o.s. heater. i currently have ~5-7 live guppy babies, betta doesnt mind them. havent seen when my females dropped, only saw the babies and was pleasantly surprised. but my god they poop ALOT. nasty little buggers... fun to watch and see what hybrids they will make. have couple different types of male..


Your tank sounds amazing!!! Do you have any pics?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, heres one lol


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I have the purple versions of the lily pads! I love your tank!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks!! And yeah I thought the Lilly pads would be a cute touch.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update
All fish are good but Poe. He has swim blatter and bloat. I’m giving him peas and the occasional epsom salt bath but he is slow to get better. Any ideas?
sand soon.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with Poe. I'd keep doing the same if he can't be quarantined completely. 

Paraguard at half dose seemed to work on my guppies really well, but the store was giving them internal parasites (instead of general bloat/swim bladder problems). Full dose seemed to kill them when they were pooping the parasites out, or maybe they'd been growing the parasites at the store longer.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

hmmmm. He’s still got it. I may have to try paragard.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I think Phoenix has dropsy. No amount of salt baths/peas are helping. He’s starting to pinecone. Anything I can do for the poor guy? He has swim bladder, too. :0(
I really hope he can pull through.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nuuuu! Poor guy. There honestly isn't anything you can do for him, sorry. ;-;


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Even with bettas, by the time they're pineconing, there's little you can do besides make them comfortable.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

That’s what I’m doing. He’s in a breeder trap wiht plants and a leaf bed. Not pineconing anymore, good news! Cleaned tank, got rid of 30+ snails. :0( Everyone is ahppeir now wiht clean water.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

CLEANED my tank as I stated. Got black murky water and a load of snail crap out. They’re destroying my tank!!! I scrubbed snail eggs off everythign for a half hour. The numbers seemed reduced so I’m hoping things calm down and the assassins do their job.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck, all those snails pooping and making the water yucky! I hope the assassin snails start cleaning the rest out soon.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Are they just Bladder Snails? or like MTS/Ramshorns?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I think just bladdar snails.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update

Phoenix’s condition worsened drastically lately. I removed him form the big tank and put him in the Q.T. He was pine coning really bad yesterday morning. I started him on Pimafix for some odd reason, and MIRACULOUSLY< he is getting better. All the swelling/bloating is going down, he’s eating and it swimming a little better. I’m amazed. He had dropsy for sure, and now he’s getting better???? Maybe he’s had a internal bacterial infection the whole time. 

Anyways, My mom took me on a surprise trip to the LFS. I purchased SAND and removed all my nasty snail sub. I haven't seen one of the buggers since. I also got a HUGE mount of duckweed/water velvet for a buck there. The lady was nice and gave me a ton of it. I got a container of java moss and replanted my matt, too. I added the extras to the cory hideout. So far my corys are LOVING the new sub. Glad I made the switch. And Sam in enjoying the dangly roots of the new, huge and healthy duckweed. 
Alls well so far. Hoping that Poe pulls through and the snails are gone.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, lots of good news today! I hope it continues to stay good!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Ditto!!! he’s only getting better. Almost back to normal today. I’m shocked. i was 100% he had dropsy. Full on pineconing.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update of Phoenix:
Only getting better! Eating and playing n the QT tank like normal. His bely is almost back to normal! He’s still having problems with swim bladder, like he’s getting pulled up to the surface by his tail, so I think I’ll continue treatment with Pimafix for another day. Im so glad he’s perking up. Love that little guy. He’s a incredible fish.

Dreaming of one day geting a 20 gall long and having a female soriety. If only... I would stock it with girls and guppies. Sounds like heaven.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe, that's what I did. 7 girls, 3 boy guppies. 

*cheers* Yay Poe!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you have pics of them? I love looking at other people’s tanks. hehe


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe, i'll post some later. I need to rescape.

I renamed my guppies.

El-fish Presley, Tail-or Swift, and Fadey Gaga. (Yes, they're all boys, but El-fish constantly flirts with them. )


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

lol


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Shadeslayer!!! hellpppp!!! guppy freaking overload!!! not even kidding XD iv been sick all week still am a bit and after skipping a feeding yesturay i noticed newborns. Like ahhhhhh to many. I can't even count XD Why will my mom not let me sell mine?!? Like omg who wouldnt want the twin great whites XD thats what I call the two males who have black tails, red fins and whitesh/red dorsal fins.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Now I am tempted to get guppies instead of pygmy cories. Uggg...I only have a 10-gallon with one male baby betta, do you think one male and two females would work?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

One thing I am wondering about is the Quarantine period. I only have a one-gallon tank at school (besides my 10-gallon), should I keep my betta there while the guppies are quarantined. I really can't afford to get another tank, because I have spent so much money on it already.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Well iv put 4 guppies in with a male betta in a 5 gallon. My betta did okay there were times when he flared at them. But after babies started appearing he started eating the fry so I borrowed a ten gallon from my brothers girlfriends mothers boyfriend. I personally haven't quarantined my guppies since I got them which is a big risk. You could try however there's no guarantee the betta will like them. And just because the guppies die within a few months doesn't mean your at fault. Some just come from bad blood lines. My oldest living guppy was like 7 or 8 months old. 3 I got at that same time died off within 4 months.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

My biggest problem is living in a dorm, so 10 gallons is all I an have and I don;t have the space, or money, for another tank. Plus, my roommate would kill me. She already hates my tank. Though if I wait until Summer, we have a 20 gallon in the attic I can probably use. Once I do get guppies though, I will also get a tank divider just in case.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My tank. I dunno why it's still cloudy I did a huge tank clean today. A devider nigh work in ur ten gallon


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Did you vacuum and clean the walls? That usually works for me.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I vacuumed yesturday it go down to 40% then I put more water in then vacuumed another 50%. Could be the walls though I don't have any papertowels that have no ink on them.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> Shadeslayer!!! hellpppp!!! guppy freaking overload!!! not even kidding XD iv been sick all week still am a bit and after skipping a feeding yesturay i noticed newborns. Like ahhhhhh to many. I can't even count XD Why will my mom not let me sell mine?!? Like omg who wouldnt want the twin great whites XD thats what I call the two males who have black tails, red fins and whitesh/red dorsal fins.


I wants them!!!! They sound like Christmas guppies!!!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

do you have any close up pics of the red/white/blacks?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Fino is a weird one his tail looks like it's gonna be red and not black. He's always away from the other males.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Best pic I could get of a white, red and black one


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

And cloudiness has settled a bit more this morning


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

your fish are just gorgeous!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

You can slightly see my new cherry shrimp in the background of the second picture


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Fino looks a bit bloated to me. If he's sick, he might be avoiding his friends. I'd keep an eye on him just in case! 

I love the red, black, and white!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

He's always been like that since being put with the males. Always avoiding them. He's the one that they started trying to mate with.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Probably because he's fat, ha! My two boys try to fertilize each other all day still.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update:

Yesterday evening one of my peppered corys passed away. In the morning he was fine, if breathing a little hard. i came back and he had passed on. he was pale and his stomach was red, but the others seem fine so maybe it was just his time. I'll miss the little guy. His name was Stripe. Now all I have out of the peppers in Spot, (real creative names, huh.) and my four immortal pygmies. 
Phoenix has puffed right back up bloating wise in the big tank. I'm moving him back to the hospital and am going to start Pimafix again. He might be moved there permanently and I'll get him some girlfriends, which would be FUN!!! I'm amazed that Poe is still going after all this bloating problems. He's incredible. 
Sam is doing great. He's liking the sand a lot. The first day I had it he went up and ate a big mouthful of it. The dude had never seen sand in his life before. he spat it back out and gave me this dirty look, but I think he's adjusted well. I won a betta log form a naming contest and just received it in the mail. He really really really likes it. 
Snails, little pond snails are back. But my Assassins have a handle on it this time, thankfully. Both Ice Man and Spiral are doing all right. 
Out of the three newish guppies, Nick seems to be doing the best. He has shorter fins (Not really, but out of the three) and they don't seem to get caught on EVERYTHING like Hydra's. His fins are massive and I'm doing with stress coat to help heal the rips he's getting everywhere. Peaches is all right, he's the happiest of them all. Little beggars!
Plants are perking up with my new lights. The java moss is really dark green and brown in places. Its frustrating.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Fino looks a bit bloated to me. If he's sick, he might be avoiding his friends. I'd keep an eye on him just in case!
> 
> I love the red, black, and white!


Pfff, Poe’s three times that size. Poor dude.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I just moved Phoenix into the 3 gal and into my brother's room. He's been wanting a fish for a while so I let him have Poe in his room. This weekend we'll be going t the fish store for a filter, plants (For me and him) and two more guppies. I may get three more cores but I'm reluctant to try the peppers again. I just want Spot to be all alone. 
My bother wants a betta to go with the guppies, but it seems like awfully cramped quarters to have three guppies and a betta, especially since the betta would get nippy eventually................


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Or if it's an aggressive one like my Mrs. Fish, he'd wake up to pieces of guppies floating around the tank.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Iv lowered my males feeding to once a day hopefully it will help. Everything is still fine besides the cloudiness. I'm wonder if I broke my cycle by that massive water change/tank clean. That or there are just way to many guppies and the filter can't clean the water good enough. I might try sexing the young ones and switch them over if they look like males. Liberty seems happy without the guppies and shrimp just him and his Nerite snail XD


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

What I’m buying at my trip to (Wet Spot)

Fish:
3 pygmy corys. -$6
2 guppies- ($5 per fish)

Plants:
Duckweed - $3 ( says $1 buck per plant, not sure how much per buck)
*Giant Hairgrass - $4 per plant (in pot)
*Narrow Leaf Chain Sword - $4 per plant
*Four Leaf Clover Pot - $4
Nana Anubias - $6
*Amazon Sword (small) - $3
Java Fern - $5
*Nana Val - $3


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Guys!!

First an update on all the fishes...
Sam is doing really well lately. He's been eating the snails I crush fro him, which is cool. His back problems seem to be a little better.
Guppies: Phoenix has been moved permanently to the 3.5. Every time I take him off of Pimafix he puffs right back up. I'm super confused about what's wrong with him. I want to try him of Melafix, but yesterday they didn't wave any at the FS. The other three (Hydra, Nick and Peaches) are doing great. I'm still trying to get Hydra's tore up fins to heal. 
Corys: So far Spot, the only remaining salt&pepper cory is doing fine. The other four pygmies seem immune to whatever took out Spot's friends. I'm debating buying three more salt and peppers, but I don't want to get them and have them pass away. they're more spendy than the pygmys...

So I've been thinking lately about one day upgrading Sam+corys+guppy tank to a twenty. That would give them a lot more room to spread out and give me the opportunity. To have some platys. I really like those little guys. My friend has them and they're super friendly, personable little fish. My LFS has BEAUTIFUL blue tuxedo and white mickey mouse platys that I really love. It would be cool to get some of those
I'd keep my ten and I have two options planned for it. One: I could divide it three ways and begin rescuing male bettas, or Two: I could start a female betta sorority and rescue five females to keep. I know I'd have to plant the ten HEAVILY to keep the females at peace. Both options seem like good ones to me...

All this is definitely sometime laster in this year. I've saving my $$$ for a new phone since my old one fried and we're in the process of moving, so I'm a little shy on setting up a whole new deal and having to tear it apart to move it. Things are really crazy right now, basically.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Bad news to report. Unfortunately, Peaches met with a tragic end yesterday evening. I lifted Sam's castle and a whole cloud of snail poo rose up. REALLY GROSS. I freaked out and got out my gravel vac and started to suck it up. Somehow, Poor little Peaches got swept up into the current, which was way faster than it used to be, and sucked up. He died instantly. One minute he was swimming around with his brothers, the next he had passed away instantly. I know he didn't suffer, but I feel awful. It's my fault that I didn't notice the vacuum was broken and I feel so bad about it. I know he didn't suffer, but it was really, really dad. S.I.P little guy. Yu will be missed.

Phoenix has terrible swim bladder right now and he keeps flipping over. He's either on his side or upside down when he's not swimming. I'm debating getting him Melafix or a paragurd tomorrow. He's got white, stringy poo and such, so I don't know. He's been fighting for so long now. I just want him better especially after Peaches passing. 
All other fish are fine. Capturing those blaster, infernal God-awful snails. 
I need help.......


----------

